# Problem with Uber tax summary



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

EMAIL FROM UBER:

You may have recently noticed in your partner profile your annual tax summary for earnings via Uber for the financial year ending June 30, 2021. We have been made aware that there may have been a calculation error in this summary.

You should not rely on this information to complete your tax return. We will notify you once the correct tax summaries are available on your partner profile. In the meantime, please refer to your trip invoices and monthly summaries, both of which you can access via your partner profile under Partner Earnings.

We sincerely apologise for this error, and are putting measures in place to ensure it will not happen again.

For more information about tax, visit https://t.uber.com/AU-tax-info. Please note, Uber is unable to provide tax advice


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Back in 2016-17, Uber based its annual tax summary for drivers in Australia on the United States tax year of 1 January to 31 December rather than the Australian tax year of 1 July to 30 June:


BEWARE! Uber’s annual tax summary for 2016-17 covers the...

_Uber's tax summary for 2016-17 on the dashboard is incorrect as it covers the wrong months. The report shows your earnings from Uber from 1 January to 31 December 2016. The report should in fact cover 1 July 2016 to 30 June 2017. The report when printed doesn't show the date range so if you..._








www.uberpeople.net

So this isn’t the first year in which there’s been a problem!


----------



## Ketz9 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi Jack,
Is there any update for tax summary? 
Thanks


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Ketz9 said:


> Hi Jack,
> Is there any update for tax summary?
> Thanks


Uber is yet to provide a replacement annual tax summary and there has been no indication about the timing of this.

For those wishing to lodge their tax returns now, an option would be to tally the monthly summaries.


----------

